# Subs Needed Nassau County NY



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

We need self sufficient available subs for shoveling, as well as plowing and shoveling (you don't need a plow on your truck we have shoveling only routes). MUST BE RELIABLE AND AVAILABLE. We pay competitive rates and take care of our dedicated subs and employees. If you need I have references on this site I don't mind I know alot of subs have been burned, I started as a sub. We have plenty of work in Nassau and Suffolk but mainly need some good guys for Nassau County. we have work when there is as little as one inch of snow!!

Scott

516-250-3528

[email protected]


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Bumping it up for you Scott. Looking forward to another good season.

I work with Scott and let me tell you as someone with 16 years in the industry, he and his partner are very good guys. They are easy to work with and keep the work coming. If you are good, reliable, available and trustworthy, you will not regret giving him a call.


----------



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

Thanks Dan


----------



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

*bump*

Well I guess the economy is not that bad after all. since I only got one response I guess everyone else with a pickup truck is gainfully employed and does not need more money!!!

OK how bout helpers for the plow trucks I'm running in Nassau (at least 5 if I can find drivers).....Now you don't even need a truck....


----------



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

*bump*

1 reply cmon people!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## conifers4 (Jul 8, 2009)

I replied and Scott got back to me right away, look forward to a successful season.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

ljbev;846640 said:


> 1 reply cmon people!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I didnt see this post until now. Scott is a great guy to work for.


----------



## conifers4 (Jul 8, 2009)

Scott, I received your message..give you a buzz tomorrow.


----------



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

*bump*

Still looking.

Nick if you see this give me a call i erased the message w you # on it
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

bump. I really need some plow guys and shovelers on south shore. I have a large sidewalk in Long Beach and some lots and walks in 5 towns area.

Let me know pleaseussmileyflag


----------



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

*bump*

one more time c'mon Its getting colder!!!!


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Haha, good luck Scott! I think people are independently wealthy this year! payup


----------

